# Grain Mill For Sale



## Stagger (24/11/05)

I am in the process of making 4 new grain mills to sell; these are fully adjustable by adjusting the two screws at the front. I have been using one i made couple of years ago and its still going strong. The Two s/s knurled rollers are knurled with a straight knurl and are 50mm in diameter. If any are interested PM me for more information, price is $300.00 and comes with a drill adapter.


Mill components are 
Aluminium base plate
Aluminium adjustable sideways with mounted bearings
Slide clamps
2 x 50mm s/s rollers both are driven via spar gears
s/s locking screws

If you need to have a look at some drawings please PM me with your E-Mail address.

Stagger


----------



## Pumpy (24/11/05)

Sounds Great Stagga,

"Your not a real brewer if you aint got a Grain Mill "
 


( quote Batz)


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (24/11/05)

Stagger Have you tested the straight knurl ?


----------



## Stagger (24/11/05)

here some picks of mine around 2 years old


View attachment 4932
View attachment 4933


----------



## Stagger (24/11/05)

yes i think it gives a better crush, i run around 85 - 90% all the time and never had one stuck sparge

Stagger


----------



## Pumpy (24/11/05)

Neat one Stagga do you have a hopper ?


----------



## Stagger (24/11/05)

yes it sits on top, but that's something that anybody can make



View attachment 4934


----------



## Borret (24/11/05)

Nice work Stagger. Built like a brick dunny, just how we like em..

Out of curiosity what gap do you run on it and what rpm.

Borret


----------



## Stagger (24/11/05)

I have experimented a lot, the motor runs 1440 RPM and the gap is 1.2mm it give a fantastic crush for my setup

Stagger


----------



## Pumpy (24/11/05)

I am crushing at 0.7 theses days its gives better efficiency but hard work as I am doing double batches .

What HP is the motor ?

Pumpy


----------



## Stagger (24/11/05)

I do 45L it takes me probley 4 min to crush 8-9 KG, an have a efficiency between 85 - 90%. mor so now that i have started using a esky as a mash tun not sure how it would alter the efficiency but it has.


Stagger


----------



## Stagger (25/11/05)

Thanks to all who have PM me, i know have only 2 left.

Cheers

Stagger


----------



## Stagger (29/11/05)

I should be finished the last two today so will post pic's when completted, stay tuned


Stagger


----------



## Stagger (30/11/05)

Ok all are completed and only have one left to go, i forgot my camera to will post pic'c tomorrow if have it still.

Stagger


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/11/05)

sounds interesting... the only problem I have is that it's $300 I could be spending in my trip...


----------



## Stagger (30/11/05)

Well what can i say that's the price, i have spent the last 41/2 days making the last 2 so i am not making much, plus material.

As i have said this will last a life time.

Craig


----------



## Jez (30/11/05)

maybe you should just use a rolling pin P&K - they're cheap  

or a hammer. they're pretty cheap too

Jez


----------



## Aaron (30/11/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> sounds interesting... the only problem I have is that it's $300
> [post="94471"][/post]​


Perfectly reasonable for a hand made mill in my opinion. I would grab one if I didn't already have the Barley Crusher.


----------



## Jazman (30/11/05)

if my a tradesman made it at work for a price @ 60 an hour it would cost you $1230 for labour plus material


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/05)

I'm not saying it's a rip, I'm just saying it's a lot of money, which would pay for 6 days of my trip (by my budget, which will surely be broken)


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> I'm not saying it's a rip, I'm just saying it's a lot of money, which would pay for 6 days of my trip (by my budget, which will surely be broken)
> [post="94618"][/post]​



So when will you be away for 6 days P&K?  

Warren -


----------



## Stagger (1/12/05)

All sold 

Stagger


----------



## mongo (1/12/05)

just got to see one of Stagger's mills (that unfortunately now belongs to someone else). They are bloody bewdiful. I am glad that this one was sold, because I was considering selling one of my children to get one and I'm sure that I would end up regretting that!


----------



## mongo (1/12/05)

Just joking of course. I would never sell one of my children. (unless, of course, I was offered a very good deal)


----------



## big d (1/12/05)

great stuff stagger that you are making an alternative mill to those that are made o/s.
with the work involved its a great achievment.

cheers
big d


----------



## mongo (1/12/05)

They honestly are quite exceptional. You couldn't buy a commercial one like it.


----------



## Stagger (2/12/05)

Ok as it stands at the moment, one of the guys pulled out because of finances so i have up for sale again one grain mill.

Stagger


----------

